# Removing Hub Cap



## idighistory (Dec 31, 2020)

*  Wanting to remove hub caps on wagon to restore.  What is the best way to raise up the tabs with out breaking them.  Heating them??    I don't know if this is a Murray or  Mercry wagon.  I am new to this and don't know anything about them.  I know I want to restore the Mercry or what ever it is, but the Flyers I am going to sell.  Is it better to restore or sell they as is?  And could anyone give me some ballpark prices on these wagons.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks*


----------



## phantom (Dec 31, 2020)

On the top wagon I would just gently use a pair of needle nose and slightly lift any two tabs that are next to each other. Flat head under the cap and it should come right off.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

I agree with what phantom said regarding the hubcaps. I'm assuming the wagon has some sort of sentimental or intrinsic value because a pint of decent paint and the chrome bill on the hubcaps will far exceed the value of this wagon. Murray is the manufacturer and Mercury is the brand. The other two have little value--$25 or less so I would do nothing to them. V/r Shawn


----------



## kunzog (Jan 1, 2021)

if you try to lift the tabs holding the hubcaps you will break them, sell the wagons as is and let the new owner do that!


----------



## idighistory (Jan 1, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree with what phantom said regarding the hubcaps. I'm assuming the wagon has some sort of sentimental or intrinsic value because a pint of decent paint and the chrome bill on the hubcaps will far exceed the value of this wagon. Murray is the manufacturer and Mercury is the brand. The other two have little value--$25 or less so I would do nothing to them. V/r Shawn



Mary is wanting to keep it and was wanting me to restore it.  You know when you get orders of Headquarters you have to carry through.  Thanks


----------



## idighistory (Jan 1, 2021)

kunzog said:


> if you try to lift the tabs holding the hubcaps you will break them, sell the wagons as is and let the new owner do that!



My girlfriend is wanting to keep it and wants me to restore it.  Do you think if I used a little propane heating tip it would be alright??  Thanks


----------



## idighistory (Jan 21, 2021)

Got the old Mercury cleaned up and painted.  Total cost was about 15 dollars.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice job! $15? Looks great. Never underestimate what some time and labor will achieve when motivated


----------



## idighistory (Jan 22, 2021)

1motime said:


> Nice job! $15? Looks great. Never underestimate what some time and labor will achieve when motivated



Yep when these women want something you have to get on the ball and get it done.


----------



## Ranchero (Feb 16, 2021)

The decals are reproduced if you want to add them


----------



## idighistory (Feb 16, 2021)

Ranchero said:


> View attachment 1358875
> The decals are reproduced if you want to add them



I have been looking at them on eBay.  They really make the job complete.


----------

